# Browning BDA 380



## Mick50 (Jan 4, 2021)

I have a Browning BDA 380 made in 1979. I am trying to find out about the gloss on the bluing. What is the finish? High gloss? That's what mine is, and I'm thinking it just doesn't look right, like maybe someone had it refinished in this gloss. Thanks.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Mick50 said:


> I have a Browning BDA 380 made in 1979. I am trying to find out about the gloss on the bluing. What is the finish? High gloss? That's what mine is, and I'm thinking it just doesn't look right, like maybe someone had it refinished in this gloss. Thanks.


If it was factory high polish, you'd love it, sounds like an after market rebluing IMO
Before all these different finishes came around.
A good old fashioned quality factory bluing will shine like a mirror. Some factory bluing was high polish while some were not


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I've blued a few guns, but the factory process was by far , much better


----------



## Mick50 (Jan 4, 2021)

It just seems like it's a very thick bluing, and looks like it doesn't belong on the gun. Just a little confused, I'm thinking of having it redone, but would really like it to look original.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Doesn't sound like a factory bluing. Remember the bluing was actually a protective coating from rust . If it's protecting the gun from outside elements keep it. is it a show piece ?
good luck


----------



## Mick50 (Jan 4, 2021)

pic said:


> Doesn't sound like a factory bluing. Remember the bluing was actually a protective coating from rust . If it's protecting the gun from outside elements keep it. is it a show piece ?
> good luck


No, not a show piece. I carry it a lot. Very comfortable in my hand. Looks like some white powdery substance showing through. I assume that's corrosion.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Pictures would help a lot.

That being said, if you don't like it. Get it done the way you want.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Mick50 said:


> I have a Browning BDA 380 made in 1979


I had the Beretta version of that gun. Nothing fits the hand better!

Sam


----------

